# Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2011)

*Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten... gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Oktober 2011)

*Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Erster! Meine Frage: Warum kann sich der Arme keine neue Tasse leisten?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Mit welchem Redakteur arbeitest du am liebsten zusammen?
Intel oder AMD?
AMD oder Nvidia?
Sekt oder Selters?


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Erster! Meine Frage: Warum kann sich der Arme keine neue Tasse leisten?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Weil er auch am Arbeitsplatz immer an die Liebe seines Lebens erinnert werden möchte.

Meine Frage: Was muss passieren, dass du dich für SLI entscheidest? Macht für dich eine Software wie Dxtory das Thema wieder interessant?


----------



## Deimos (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Erster! Meine Frage: Warum kann sich der Arme keine neue Tasse leisten?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Hast du nicht ne 3dfx-Tasse? Ich tausche gegen eine mitgewanderte Tasse meiner Mum mit Rosen drauf


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Was sind deine 5 oder 10 Lieblingsspiele (neue und alte... sowie Konsolenspiele)


----------



## PAN1X (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Wann war dein erstes mal?














Dein erstes mal zocken natürlich


----------



## lu89 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Seit wann hast du deine Voodoo 5 6000?
Wie viele Grakas hast du?
Und: Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## tt7crocodiles (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Hach... ich habe momentan leider nur ganz primitive weibliche Fragen - wie alt bist Du und bist Du noch zu haben?  (die kannst Du aber auch als Scherz betrachten)
PS: morgen wird mir bestimmt was g'scheites einfallen


----------



## Bull56 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

-welchen föhn benutzt du?
-hast du deine voodoo geheiratet?


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

-Woher die Faszination für Grafikkarten?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Meine Fragen:

- Gibst du deine Artikel immer pünktlich ab? 
- Wer ist dein Lieblingsvorgesetzter? 

Marco


----------



## Rolk (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Was für ein gehalt hat man denn so als Lokalhorst?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> 
> - Wer ist dein Lieblingsvorgesetzter?
> 
> Marco


 
Natürlich der, welcher mir gegenüber sitzt (= vorgesetzt wurde)! Sorry, Marco. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bandicoot (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Hi erst mal. Bin nun auch schon über 12 jahre dem bastel und spiele wahn verfallen. 

meine Frage: Wann und was war für dich der ausschlaggebende Punkt dich so intensiv mit der Hard/Software zu befassen und das noch beruflich zu machen ?

Ich war es leid immer jemanden zu fragen wenn ich Probleme hatte. (damals zu Win95 zeiten) 

mfg Marcel


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Wer ist dein Lieblingsvorgesetzter?


 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Natürlich der, welcher mir gegenüber sitzt (= vorgesetzt wurde)! Sorry, Marco.



Tja, da mir Marco vorgesetzt wurde ... ist's halt Marco geworden


----------



## FMLPs (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Videoserie auf der Heft-DVD: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Raffael Vötter wissen wollten...*

Ich denke bei der Föhn Frage die Geforce FX 5800 Ultra


----------

